# Bilder einfügen



## karmababy (22. Mai 2005)

Hi.

 Ich bin nun soweit Bilder auf meine Hompage zu stellen und hab dazu ersteinmal ein paar grundlegende Fragen.

 Was ist die beste Art Bilder online zu stellen? --> Ich meinte ich hab das sonst immer über boxes gemacht aber das ist bestimmt nicht die beste Art.

 Zudem würde mich interessieren, ab wann man eine sql Datenbank nutzen sollte.

 Würd mich freuen wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

 mfg
 karma


----------



## Gumbo (22. Mai 2005)

Zur Frage eins: Suchst du die beste Möglichkeit Bilder auszuzeichnen oder Bilder darzustellen?

Zur Frage zwei: Datenbanken sind immer dann hilfreich, wenn viele ähnliche Daten verwaltet und abgefragt werden müssen. Siehe dazu auch: Wikipedia: Datenbank.


----------



## karmababy (22. Mai 2005)

Hi.

 Ich suche nach der Möglichkeit Bilder darzustellen. Also quasi eine verkleinerte Variante eines Bildes, die beim Anklicken dieses dann in voller Größe darstellt.



 mfg
 karma


----------



## Gumbo (22. Mai 2005)

Das img-Element erlaubt es, dem Element selbstdefinierte Ausmaße zuzuweisen und die quelleigenen zu überschreiben.


----------



## karmababy (22. Mai 2005)

Ja img hab ich schon verwendet, ich dachte nur wegen der Positionierung, die kann ich doch im img-Element nicht direkt mit angeben oder? 
 Wenn ich sagen wir mal 20 Bilder( 5 in einer Reihe und 4 Spalten) auf einer Seite haben möchte. Ist dann img immernoch gut? Deswen dachte ich ja an boxes aber das dann bei einer gewissen Anzahl von Bilder schon recht anstrengend.

 mfg
 karma


----------



## Gumbo (22. Mai 2005)

Solch eine Darstellung lässt sich am einfachsten mit CSS realisieren: Floatutorial: Floating an image thumbnail gallery.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (22. Mai 2005)

Hi,

anordnen kannst Du sie doch prima so:
	
	
	



```
<style type="text/css">
img {
	padding:5px;
	background-color:#CCCCCC;
}
</style>
<body>
<div>
	<img src="pic1" width="50" height="30" alt="1">
	<img src="pic2" width="50" height="30" alt="2">
	<img src="pic3" width="50" height="30" alt="3">
	<img src="pic4" width="50" height="30" alt="4">
</div>
<div>
	<img src="pic5" width="50" height="30" alt="5">
	<img src="pic6" width="50" height="30" alt="6">
	<img src="pic7" width="50" height="30" alt="7">
	<img src="pic8" width="50" height="30" alt="8">
</div>
</body>
```
Das ganze noch in ein beliebig positioniertes DIV packen und dann ist es dort, wo Du es haben willst. 

Gruß

EDIT: zu spät (und Gumbos Link ist natürlich um einiges besser  )
.


----------



## karmababy (22. Mai 2005)

Super danke, genau das hab ich gesucht. Das löst das Problem mit der Positionierung
  und das mit dem Voschaubild löse ich dann am besten so oder?


```
<a href="bild.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="minibild.jpg" width="100" height="80" alt="Vorschau" border="1">
</a>
```
 
 mfg
 karma


----------

